# infinitif / impératif - directive, liste d'instructions, mode d'emploi, etc.



## DrJones

Utilise-t-on l'inifintif ou l'impératif (2ième personne aux pluriel) dans un texte d'instruction?

Par example:

_1. Démarrer l'ordinateur
2. Cliquer sur l'icône jaune..._

ou

_1. Démarrez l'ordinateur
2. Cliquez sur l'icône jaune..._

Est-il toujours le même ou est-ce que ça dépand du contexte de l'instruction, par example s'il s'agit d'une recette?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

Voyez ce qu'en dit la BDL :
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Impératif et infinitif


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas directement lié à la question, mais "démarrer l'ordinateur" me choque et je crois qu'on ne peut pas ne pas signaler qu'en dehors du vocabulaire maritime (où il a le sens de "larguer les amarres"), "démarrer" est un verbe intransitif. On l'entend souvent avec un cod mais je pense que cela écorche les oreilles de pas mal de francophones.


----------



## DeVillies

Bonjour:

J'écris beaucoup de textes récamment avec des directives pour le lecteur (Des énumérations pour des actions qu'il doit entreprendre)

Je me demande vraiment quelle est la conjugaison que je dois entreprendre pour ces directives, l'impératif ou l'infinitif?

Sur une lecture similaire, je vois l'impératif, et d'autres, l'infinitif.

Ex:  Pour faire cuire une pomme, mettre dans le four.
      Pour faire cuire une pomme, mettez-la dans le four.

Ex:  Cliquer sur le bouton noir, puis enlever le bouton bleu.
      Cliquez sur le bouton noir, puis enlevez le bouton bleu.

Merci!

Alexandre


----------



## Maître Capello

DeVillies said:


> Je me demande vraiment quelle est la conjugaison que je dois entreprendre pour ces directives, l'impératif ou l'infinitif?


Les deux sont possibles, l'infinitif étant souvent utilisé dans une énumération de choses à faire comme par exemple dans un mode d'emploi afin d'éviter de donner un ordre au lecteur.


----------



## DeVillies

Ah bon.
Et bien merci.
Puisque j'ai alterné au travers du document avec ces deux conjugaisons,
dois-je "standardiser" le tout et n'en choisir qu'un, ou ça va passer comme dans
du beurre?


----------



## Grop

DeVillies said:


> dois-je "standardiser" le tout et n'en choisir qu'un



Je pense qu'en effet ce serait souhaitable. Comme a dit le Maître, tu devrais même choisir en fonction du type de document.

(Note qu'on peut éditer ses messages, ce qui aurait pu t'éviter de créer le message #2).


----------



## itka

Si tu écris des directives, mets tout à l'infinitif, sans hésiter. L'impératif est beaucoup trop "personnel".


----------



## Saigoner

Si j'ai bonne memoire, l'infinitif peut remplacer l'imperatif, surtout quand il s'agit d'exhortations, de conseils  moraux. Un americain professor se moque de moi. Mais voici:
Du haut de nos pensees, voir la cite' servile
comme le roc fatal de l'esclavage humain. (Alfred de Vigny)
"Voir" est en une sorte d'imperatif  sans que l'auteur veuille dire il me faut voir, ou il te faut voir.
Possible que mon baggage linguistique devienne archaique.
Que pensez-vous?
Je suis sur pieds pour vous entendre.
Avec affection et respect.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

L'infinitif est souvent utilisé à la place de l'imperatif dans les recettes mais une recette n'est bien qu'une liste d'instructions donc effectivement ton prof a tort. Cependant ce n'est pas du tout à dire qu'on peut toujours remplacer un imperatif par un infinitif, ce qui est peut-être ce qu'il pensait que tu disait.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir

Le bagage est loin d'être archaïque !

_"Voir" est en une sorte d'imperatif sans que l'auteur veuille dire il me faut voir, ou il te faut voir._

C'est absolument cela !


----------



## Tonton Christian

Je confirme, Saigoner ! Le bagage linguistique n'a rien d'archaïque !  Et même si cela était ? Précision et correction sont les éléments les plus importants des communications, Non ? Lacuson et Chris 'Spokesperson ont raison et toi aussi.


----------



## caxelair

Bonjour,

Le contexte : Titre d'une page internet qui explique comment régler sa facture 

J'ai un cruel dilemme, je ne sais plus comment écrire "régler" dans ce cas :
"Régler votre facture".
Ceci est la phrase initiale, phrase que je trouve plus française si l'on utilise un "Z", non? Enfin, moi, ce "R" me choque.
Réglez votre facture, ça semble plus cohérent non?

Si l'on voulait garder un R, j'aurais dit :
Régler ma facture
OU
Régler sa facture
VOIRE
Comment régler votre facture ?

Mesdames et Messieurs les spécialites de la langue française, dites-moi quelles sont les formes correctes, parce que je suis un peu perdu 


Merci d'avance.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
La phrase n'est ni plus ni moins française ou cohérente avec "régler" ou "réglez"
La différence est entre un énoncé neutre (indicatif du verbe = régler) et un ordre (verbe à l'impératif = réglez).
Personnellement je préfère qu'on m'explique comment je peux faire que ce que dois faire là maintenant.


----------



## snarkhunter

Si l'objet de la page est de fournir des _explications_ sur une étape d'une procédure, alors je pense que l'infinitif sera préférable (... sous entendu : "_Comment_ régler votre facture ?"). Mais s'il est au contraire question d'un ensemble ordonné d'étapes, alors ce pourra être un impératif : "X/ Réglez votre facture" (... i.e. pour solder votre compte).

Il me semble qu'il faudrait avant tout regarder comment (c'est-à-dire sur quel _mode_) les autres pages ou étapes, s'il y en a, ont été rédigées.


----------



## tilt

Qu'écrirais-tu spontanément avec un verbe qui ne serait pas du 1er groupe (comme par exemple _prendre_), ou avec un verbe pronominal (comme _s'acquitter_), Caxelair ?
 _Prendre votre facture_ ou _Prenez votre facture_ ?
 _Vous acquitter de votre facture _ou _Acquittez-vous de votre facture_ ?

Je pense que ton oreille te donnera tout de suite la solution !


----------



## Metanoy

Bonjour!

Peut-on utiliser l'infinitif comme l'imperatif ?

Par exemple:

Ne parlez pas ! = Ne pas parler !
Ne fumez pas ! = Ne pas fumer !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, on peut. Mais dans la pratique, cela s'applique plutôt à des panneaux affichés "publiquement", et l'expression sera le plus souvent précédée de la mention _"Il est interdit de..."_.


----------



## JClaudeK

snarkhunter said:


> Oui, on peut.


A l'époque où les fenêtres des trains s'ouvraient encore, on pouvait y lire un avertissement en plusieurs langues "Ne pas se pencher au dehors."


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut tout de même préciser que ce n'est vraiment qu'à l'*écrit* que l'infinitif est adapté pour une instruction à suivre. On ne l'emploierait pas à l'oral.

_Sur le panneau on pouvait lire : « Ne pas fumer. »_ 
_Sur le panneau on pouvait lire : « Ne fumez pas. »_ ()

_Elle lui dit : « Ne pas fumer. »_ 
_Elle lui dit : « Ne fumez pas. »_


----------

